# Anyone rocking the dumb phone life, what's it like?



## Greebozz (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm thinking of trying out, switching to a basic phone, maybe one day a week as part of my ongoing ninja training.  Any good or bad experiences with going back to a dumb phone.


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 28, 2016)

This should be right up your street:


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2016)

if he had used a Nokia 3210 it would of been a fatality with the first strike...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2016)

Nokia 100. Comes with insanely long battery life, a torch, a radio and various bits i don't use- currency converterand some basic games. 25 quid. bargains


----------



## Greebo (Sep 28, 2016)

A "dumb phone" is fine - it makes you think about whether you really need to go on the net while out and about or not.  IMHO you probably don't.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 28, 2016)

I have never upgraded from my £2.99 LG phone. If I am out & about I take a book but can still call or text. sometimes it is a hassle the but am not obsessed with staring at a screen all the time.

ETA I think I will need one soon because ticketing & shit is switching to phones so might have to move into the 21st century.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 28, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Nokia 100. Comes with insanely long battery life, a torch, a radio and various bits i don't use- currency converterand some basic games. 25 quid. bargains



I got mine for £19.99 at PC world.  It doesn't even have a camera! 

People say 'you've still got that old phone' and I reply 'No, I bought it new just recently'.....

And whenever they come to stay or just visit for a couple of hours, I get texts afterwards, asking me how they can get back their smart-phone charger which they have to carry with them and which they always leave at my house.....  And I reply amusing things like 'My phone can go a month without charging....'

I think this is mine... Nokia 105 review


----------



## Greebozz (Sep 30, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I got mine for £19.99 at PC world.  It doesn't even have a camera!
> 
> People say 'you've still got that old phone' and I reply 'No, I bought it new just recently'.....
> 
> ...


Yes get a new 105 not a mouldy old similar one from eBay like I did.  Yours is an encouraging story.
I was on a long train journey fiddling with my new basic phone with my smart phone out on the table and I could feel people thinking, look at that poor sap he's only just upgraded to a smart phone, I wanted to announce I was doing something cool to get away from my mountain of tech.

My attention span is so rotted through smartphone use I'm not completely sure about this dumb phone life business anymore.  But we shall see.


----------



## Opera Buffa (Oct 18, 2016)

The thing I missed was Maps because I can't read an A-Z properly. But that's the only app I use.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 18, 2016)

tbh, I've only got a "dumb" phone, which suits me fine. OH handed it over, years ago, as it didn't hold charge. It's usually fine for about a week, even when left on as a back-up.
I hardly use it, except at weekends when going to meet my friends at their boat in Whitehaven or when visiting my elderly father to contact OH after the trip to the barber, or similar.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 19, 2016)

I had an iPhone 4S for a year but didn't really bond with it. I don't like having a device that demands my attention all the time while only having pathetic battery life. Now I have a nokia phone, and I use it as a phone. I don't feel like I am missing out on anything.


----------



## keybored (Oct 19, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I had an iPhone 4S for a year but didn't really bond with it. I don't like having a device that demands my attention all the time while only having pathetic battery life. Now I have a nokia phone, and I use it as a phone. I don't feel like I am missing out on anything.


Why not just use a landline? You can even still pick up a nice rotary phone converted to work on modern exchanges.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 19, 2016)

keybored said:


> Why not just use a landline? You can even still pick up a nice rotary phone converted to work on modern exchanges.


You'd need a very long extension lead if you were leaving the house though.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 20, 2016)

keybored said:


> Why not just use a landline? You can even still pick up a nice rotary phone converted to work on modern exchanges.


I like that my phone is mobile, it stays with me and is my phone.


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 2, 2017)

Sirena said:


> I think this is mine... Nokia 105 review


I got one of those yesterday. It's my first ever mobile. Not that I'll be taking it out of the house though. The only reason I bought it is to avoid high BT charges on my land line.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 2, 2017)

og ogilby said:


> I got one of those yesterday. It's my first ever mobile. Not that I'll be taking it out of the house though. The only reason I bought it is to avoid high BT charges on my land line.


I like your style. 

Friends text me and leave me phone calls.  Because they're wedded to their phones, they expect me to reply instantly.

But mostly my phone is up in the bedroom or I've gone out and left it at home.  

Usually I try to get round to answering in a couple of days...


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 2, 2017)

Everyone else has a mobile so I don't need one. Plenty of times my mates phone rings, he answers and the call is for me.


----------

